

The Rise of Mobile Commerce - James_Henry2
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6704874-the-rise-of-mobile-commerce

======
spiredigital
Great infograph on this post! It's amazing how quickly eCommerce is
transitioning to mobile devices, although I'm not sure who all the people are
that are buying via mobile. I almost never buy anything via mobile as it's a
hassle - much easier to do so on my primary machine.

Regardless, as an eCommerce shop owner I need to do some serious mobile
optimization this year to stay ahead of the curve.

